# How much did you guys pay?



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

Hey, Im a sentra owner and im looking at getting rid of my Trailblazer and getting an Altima to match my sentra. What is a good price for a 2.5SL with leather and the bose sound system? Its for the wife... i know you guys where going to ask why get the 2.5. haha... anyhow. Post up what you paid if you dont mind. I need a good look at how much i should be shooting for.

thanks


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I dont have a 2.5 but if you go to Nissan's website, you can price out a 2.5 to your spec's to get a rough idea. I know OhTwo bought a 2.5 for his wife so hit him up.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I dont have a 2.5 but if you go to Nissan's website, you can price out a 2.5 to your spec's to get a rough idea. I know OhTwo bought a 2.5 for his wife so hit him up. *


KBB and Edmunds are 2 good sources for new car invoice pricing and incentives.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

yeah.... all those sites are good... i want to know what actual people are paying. I know i got my sentra for like $5K under what the websites said back in 98.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I'd like to contribute what I can to this thread:

I bought a 2.5 S, not the SL. With Auto, Conv. Pckg, Side Sills, AutoDim mirror....I paid 1500 under invoice. This was back in June a few months before the 2003's were released. If I could recommend a few things....

First and most important, I would buy the S, and purchase a set of leather seats from an aftermarket dealer. I don't know of any good one's but i'm sure that there are few people who can recommend them with experience to back it up. They are better quality and cheaper than what you would pay at the dealer. And I've heard that they are fairly easy to install.

Second...I don't think the Bose system is worth the money. I am pretty invloved in my radio and as a 24 year old with 200 cd's in the car, the stock system is great. I've upgraded the speakers/CD deck in my previous cars, but no need to here. If you have test drove a car w/Bose and like it better, then so be it. But I would save the money and do it the way you like at 20% of the price.

All of the other options could be added to an S, such as a sunroof, etc.

I'm sure that you will hear opinions both ways here, but for the money you can save, I would go without or have aftermarket parts added. Plus, the seats and radio additions would not void your warranty.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> . If you have test drove a car w/Bose and like it better, then so be it. But I would save the money and do it the way you like at 20% of the price.
> 
> 
> Let's see.... The Bose system is 899.00 and you are going to do it "the way you like" for 20% of that.....Correct?...Which is $179.80.....Please tell me where you shop... Because I don't think you can match this stereo for that price
> ...


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

thanks for the advice.... I like the bose... its what i have in my Trailblazer. Besides the altima is for the wife. I will still ride my sentra. It has a system.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *
> 
> 
> Altim8GA said:
> ...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I know OhTwo bought a 2.5 for his wife so hit him up. *


I paid 18,700 for a 2.5s cloth seats, air, CD player, floor mats, mud flaps, and microfilter.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *I think he might have been referring to the stock system (non Bose) that comes with the car. *


Ok, that being true, what would 20% of the cost of the stock system be...20 bucks???


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *Hey, Im a sentra owner and im looking at getting rid of my Trailblazer and getting an Altima to match my sentra. What is a good price for a 2.5SL with leather and the bose sound system? Its for the wife... i know you guys where going to ask why get the 2.5. haha... anyhow. Post up what you paid if you dont mind. I need a good look at how much i should be shooting for.
> 
> thanks *


I gotta 2.5sl loaded except the sunroof, and I paid 21,8 + ttt...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Ok, that being true, what would 20% of the cost of the stock system be...20 bucks??? *


Ahem...Altim8GA??


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Ok, that being true, what would 20% of the cost of the stock system be...20 bucks??? *


A math lesson is in order. Allow me:

Stock AM/FM/CD, $US: $0
Cost of "doing it right" according to Altima8GA: 20 percent of stock stereo price (possibly; we're all a little unclear)

Thus, we can use this easy formula to determine the actual cost of "doing it right":

$0 x 20 percent
= 0 x 0.20
= 0
= US$0.00
(Incidentally, that works out to CAN$943.30.)

I wish someone would've told me that "doing it right" was in fact so inexpensive. The Bose in my car is the best stock car stereo I've ever heard in my admittedly audio-challenged life, but golly, what a sucker I am not to have "done it right" at the outset for free.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

JKWright said:


> *A math lesson is in order. Allow me:
> 
> Stock AM/FM/CD, $US: $0
> Cost of "doing it right" according to Altima8GA: 20 percent of stock stereo price (possibly; we're all a little unclear)
> ...


LOL


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

JK---Always able to make me shit my self laughing 

Thank you


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok, so I exaggerated a bit with the 20%, but I think I could do much better with Crutchfield or Ebay and do it the way I want to. 

Besides, I majored in underwater basket weaving, not mathematics.


----------



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2002)

You can also look at CarsDirect.Com. Using the zip code of 33601, they are showing a 2003 SL with every option @ $24,100.

To answer your question, I paid $25,600 for a 2002 SE with everything except sunroof & wood.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I paid 18,700 for a 2.5s cloth seats, air, CD player, floor mats, mud flaps, and microfilter. *


Got that car with auto dimming rearview 5 spd- for 17,500


----------

